# Reintroducing foods after FODMAP



## alorac (Jan 26, 2014)

I have had moderate success with the FODMAP diet and want to try reintroducing some foods. Can anyone point me to suggestions on how to reintroduce foods to do challenge tests to determine which foods caused my symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.pronutritionist.net/interview-with-fodmap-researcher-jessica-biesiekierski/ gives some information about one way to think about reintroducing foods.

Pick a week, introduce one of the fodmaps (like honey for fructose) 3 days during the week, increaseing the dose every other day. Then if you tolerate that then you can add back some fructose containing foods, but know you probably won't be able to eat those in unlimited quantities, but at least it will let you add small portions of some of the foods over time.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

Every day for the past month I start out with this basic diet and experiment from there, adding one food group at a time:

breakfast: porridge, egg

lunch: lettuce, tomato, olives, cucumber, cheese, small tin salmon

dinner: fish/meat with potato, sweet potato, pumpkin, bok choy

dessert: banana & yoghurt (try to finish your dinner before 7.00 pm to allow thorough digestion)

snacks if still hungry: 10 blanched almonds, french fries

Today I'm going to puree a vege soup with broccoli, a high FODMAP. I just boil up potato, pumpkin, a bit of ginger, broccoli and puree in the food processor. I used to love this soup. I also want to start introducing nuts as I really miss these and I'm tired of blanched almonds. I think pistachios and cashews are the problem nuts so I'll limit it to a couple of walnuts or pecans every day.


----------

